# classe gramatical de a



## Readomingues

Alguém poderia me confirmar a classe gramatical do 'a' no contexto abaixo? Muito obrigado.

   'Tua camisa é bonita, mas *a* minha é mais.'


----------



## Vanda

Pronome demonstrativo = aquela


----------



## Joca

Mas não será artigo definido, Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

De acordo com exemplos do dicionário, naquele caso, não.


----------



## Tony100000

Penso que não podemos classificar apenas o "a", mas todo o pronome. Eu não concordo que seja pronome demonstrativo, mas sim pronome possessivo "(a) minha".


----------



## Joca

Tony100000 said:


> Eu não concordo que seja pronome demonstrativo, mas sim pronome possessivo.



Mas como? "A", pronome possessivo?


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, o danado do a tem várias possibilidades de nomenclatura, desde substantivo masculino, passando por numeral, preposição, artigo definido, pronome pessoal (_agora estou na dúvida se não poderia ser isto na frase acima_), pronome demonstrativo.
Talvez todas as frases dos exemplos aqui ajude, mas achei mais semelhança num exemplo do Aurélio....

Voltando atrás... se substituir por ''aquela minha...'' dá certo, portanto, demonstrativo.


----------



## Tony100000

Pessoal, penso que já desmistifiquei o segredo do maldito "a". Segundo a minha gramática, ele é um artigo definido. 

O determinante possessivo, como o nome indica, exprime uma ideia de posse. Costuma aparecer procedido de outro determinante, o artigo definido. Por vezes, é reforçado com a palavra próprio, que intensifica a noção de posse.

Cedi-lhe *o meu* guarda-chuva para não se molhar.
Cedi-lhe *o meu próprio* guarda-chuva para não se molhar.

No entanto, é de notar que nos meus exemplos, o "meu" é um determinante possessivo e no exemplo dado pelo Readomingues, "minha", é um pronome possessivo.


----------



## Carfer

_'a minha'_ neste caso é pronome possessivo, parece-me, mas, lá está, a minha gramática é fraquita ainda que não veja que '_a_' possa substituir '_aquela_' para poder ser classificado de demonstrativo.


----------



## Readomingues

Pessoal, eu tenho quase certeza de que se trata de artigo definido, por isso, na minha pergunta, eu pedia para que alguém 'confirmasse'. Eu tenho 98% de certeza de que o 'a' nesse contexto é um artigo definido. Outro exemplo: 'Eu gostei da camisa azul, mas *a* verde é mais bonita.' 
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser art. definido com o substantivo oculto, mas algo me diz que não. Vou pesquisar mais. 
Enquanto isso, divirtam-se com este exemplo do Aurélio:
Pron. demonstrativo:


> Fem. do pron. dem. o; aquela:  Esta flor não é *a* que lhe dei;  "Vestem a rainha e o rei camisas compridas, que pelo chão arrastam, *a* do rei somente a fímbria bordada*, a* da rainha bom meio palmo mais" "


Por causa desses exemplos é que balancei.


----------



## Readomingues

Vanda said:


> Pode ser art. definido com o substantivo oculto, mas algo me diz que não. Vou pesquisar mais.
> Enquanto isso, divirtam-se com este exemplo do Aurélio:
> Pron. demonstrativo:
> 
> Por causa desses exemplos é que balancei.



Esse exemplo que você deu, tirado do Aurélio, é pronome demonstrativo. Com certeza. É um perfeito sinônimo de 'aquela'.


----------



## Readomingues

'Note-se que, se é facultativo na maior parte dos casos, o artigo definido é obrigatório quando vem antes de um pronome possessivo de valor substantivo, ou seja, aquele que substitui um substantivo já mencionado: “Por falar em namorada, onde anda _a_ sua?”. ' http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/sobre...vida-cabe-artigo-antes-do-pronome-possessivo/


----------



## Carfer

Talvez isto ajude: http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=22120


----------



## Joca

'A minha' pode ser um possessivo, não discuto, mas o 'a' isoladamente parece-me artigo...


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> 'A minha' pode ser um possessivo, não discuto, mas o 'a' isoladamente parece-me artigo...



Também concordo, mas o que ainda não entendi é porquê isolá-lo? Na minha ideia é o conjunto que faz o pronome. Fora desse conjunto, isolada e abstractamente, _'a'_ pode ser várias coisas. O meu raciocínio assenta em que, se é certo que em _'_a _minha camisa' 'a'_ é morfologicamente autónomo porque pode ser dissociado de _'minha_' (podemos dizer simplesmente '_a camisa_'), já em '_Tua camisa é bonita, mas __*a minha *é mais'_​ essa dissociação não me parece possível. Mas posso estar a raciocinar mal, claro.


----------



## Vanda

Também concordo que a minha seja possessivo; isolado, já não.


----------



## anaczz

O Bechara "concorda" com o primeiro _post_ da Vanda:
"Outra função é a da substantivação: qualquer unidade linguística, do texto ao morfema, pode substantivar-se quando é nome de si mesma, tomada materialmente: “o o é artigo”, “o este é dissílabo”, “não sabe o como me agradar”, “o per- é um prefixo”. 
                         Este fato e a força identificadora contribuem para a possibilidade de calar o nome já antes anunciado ou, se não antes anunciado no discurso, conhecido e identificado pelo falante e pelo ouvinte: “o livro de Edu e o teu”, “a blusa branca e a azul”, “a blusa branca e aquela azul”, etc. Tal possibilidade criou a diferença, na nomenclatura gramatical,* entre o “artigo”* e *o “pronome demonstrativo”*, baseada em dois fatos: o segundo o vale semanticamente por isto, isso, aquilo, e por usarem outras línguas, nesta situação, um pronome (ce em francês, quello em italiano), e não o artigo." (grifo meu)

                                                   Bechara, Evanildo, 1928-
Moderna gramática portuguesa /Evanildo Bechara. – 37. ed. rev., ampl. e atual. conforme o novo Acordo Ortográfico. – Rio de Janeiro : Nova Fronteira, 2009. p.185


----------



## Vanda

Como dizia meu professor, a primeira intuição é sempre  a certa. Depois o pessoal apareceu com tantas possibilidades que fiquei me questionando, mas os exemplos dados pelos dicionários mostram sempre para o demonstrativo.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> O Bechara "concorda" com o primeiro _post_ da Vanda:
> "Outra função é a da substantivação: qualquer unidade linguística, do texto ao morfema, pode substantivar-se quando é nome de si mesma, tomada materialmente: “o o é artigo”, “o este é dissílabo”, “não sabe o como me agradar”, “o per- é um prefixo”.
> Este fato e a força identificadora contribuem para a possibilidade de calar o nome já antes anunciado ou, se não antes anunciado no discurso, conhecido e identificado pelo falante e pelo ouvinte: “o livro de Edu e o teu”, “a blusa branca e a azul”, “a blusa branca e aquela azul”, etc. Tal possibilidade criou a diferença, na nomenclatura gramatical,* entre o “artigo”* e *o “pronome demonstrativo”*, baseada em dois fatos: o segundo o vale semanticamente por isto, isso, aquilo, e por usarem outras línguas, nesta situação, um pronome (ce em francês, quello em italiano), e não o artigo." (grifo meu)
> 
> Bechara, Evanildo, 1928-
> Moderna gramática portuguesa /Evanildo Bechara. – 37. ed. rev., ampl. e atual. conforme o novo Acordo Ortográfico. – Rio de Janeiro : Nova Fronteira, 2009. p.185



Com o devido respeito (e sabem que é muito, não o digo por mera formalidade), não me parece que seja a mesma coisa. De acordo quanto ao exemplo que Bechara dá  com “_a blusa branca e a=aquela azul_”. Mas reparem que ele guarda-se de fazer essa equiparação com “_o livro de Edu e o teu_”. E a invocação de outras línguas também não colhe. Se o meu francês ainda vale alguma coisa, acho que se diz, no exemplo de Bechara, '_le livre de Edu et le tien_', não '_le livre de Edu et ce tien_'  e, na frase que nos foi proposta, '_la mienne' e_ não _'celle mienne'._ Além disso, a aceitar essa tese, bem podemos dizer adeus então aos pronomes possessivos. Quantos casos conhecem em que, na mesma linha, não fosse possível dizer *'*_aquele meu', 'esse teu', 'aquela minha' _em vez de_ 'o meu', 'o teu', 'a minha'? _Passam todos a ser demonstrativos? Soa-lhes bem? 

P.S. Não tenho nada à mão, nem uma simples gramática de que me possa socorrer, logo só posso adiantar o que a minha reflexão e o meu instinto me dizem.


----------



## Joca

anaczz said:


> O Bechara "concorda" com o primeiro _post_ da Vanda:
> "Outra função é a da substantivação: qualquer unidade linguística, do texto ao morfema, pode substantivar-se quando é nome de si mesma, tomada materialmente: “o o é artigo”, “o este é dissílabo”, “não sabe o como me agradar”, “o per- é um prefixo”.
> Este fato e a força identificadora contribuem para a possibilidade de calar o nome já antes anunciado ou, se não antes anunciado no discurso, conhecido e identificado pelo falante e pelo ouvinte: “o livro de Edu e o teu”, “a blusa branca e a azul”, “a blusa branca e aquela azul”, etc. Tal possibilidade criou a diferença, na nomenclatura gramatical,* entre o “artigo”* e *o “pronome demonstrativo”*, baseada em dois fatos: o segundo o vale semanticamente por isto, isso, aquilo, e por usarem outras línguas, nesta situação, um pronome (ce em francês, quello em italiano), e não o artigo." (grifo meu)
> 
> Bechara, Evanildo, 1928-
> Moderna gramática portuguesa /Evanildo Bechara. – 37. ed. rev., ampl. e atual. conforme o novo Acordo Ortográfico. – Rio de Janeiro : Nova Fronteira, 2009. p.185



D'accord, mais...  o caso trazido por Readomingues, traduzido para o francês, seria: Ta chemise est jolie, mais *la* mienne est (encore) plus jolie. Ou seja, seria usado o artigo e não o demonstrativo.


----------



## Readomingues

Consultei a Academia Brasileira de Letras.


*ABL RESPONDE *

*Pergunta : *Gostaria de saber a que classe gramatical pertence a palavra ´a´ na frase abaixo. Trata-se de artigo definido ou de pronome demonstrativo? Muito obrigado. ´Tua camisa é bonita, mas a minha é mais.´ 

*Resposta : *Trata-se de artigo definido porque se refere ao substantivo camisa que está subentendido.​


----------



## Joca

Exatamente.


----------

